# Boat buying assistance list discussion



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

With the recent thread about boat buying assistance,I'm looking at doing up a web page that will include the usernames of any Sailnetters that are willing to offer boat buying assistance. That way, rather than scroll through a thread, the names will be in one place, by area. Here's a preview of the page: Boat Buying Assistance

Members will be listed in each state/province/territory/etc. that they are willing to offer assistance in. Being on the list only means you are willing, if able, to provide assistance. You're under no obligation by having your name on the list.

There's a couple of different ways to go about this. One, I can make your name an e-mail link for contact. Two, just list names, and let them contact you through SN. Or a combination, depending on each users preference. That's one purpose of this thread. The other, is to determine if there are enough members still willing to offer assistance, to bother with it at all.

I won't be asking for names at this point. This is just to see if it's worth the effort.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

John- I have to admit that I didn't even know about the original thread, the first I had heard about it was the recent thread complaining about it. 
I would be willing to sign up, with contact being made through PM here on SN.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm checking to see if they can make a closed sticky in the boat buying forum with the link on it. It's a bit tedious to go through the old list, which is probably out of date anyway. Plus I'll add a contact link on the page for people to add or delete themselves from the list.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

"Plus I'll add a contact link on the page for people to add or delete themselves from the list."
Great idea.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey John.. this looks like a great idea, if it's in response to my call for a volunteer then thank you.. if it's not, well, great minds......

I will always be willing to help where/when I can.

I'm sure we can create a closed sticky for that purpose, and having an editable site certainly makes the process of keeping it up to date easier.

Thanks again.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Yep, was your comment that got me thinking.

Once I find out there's enough interest, I'll start a thread to ask for volunteers.


----------



## BostonSailor (Sep 14, 2010)

Love the idea. Are you thinking just member names or would you capture recommendations for local surveyors, engine mechanics, sailmakers, etc?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

BostonSailor - This is just unpaid assistance, from one member to another (though the requesting member is free to give compensation if they want to). There are no claims of expertise or ability being made. Just a willingness to check out a boat outside the requester's locality, or to go along with them to look at one.

The purpose here is to create an up to date list that is easily accessed, rather than going through the old thread.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

PB-
Lists are nice, but how about doing a Google Maps overlay, so that each volunteer was a pinprick on the map? That would let folks get a visual on what's where, and clicking on each pinprick should bring up the contact information. It's supposed to be easy to set up something like that. (Yeah, supposed to.)


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It's a nice idea, but more involved than I want to get hello, I'm just a basic html guy, I'm not up to speed on all the new stuff.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Just top by some internet cafe or web bar, buy some geek some drinks and dragoon 'em. In the best of nautical tradition.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Not that energetic. Aside from the fact I'm not a habitue of either venue. If someone wants to write it out and send it to me, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## DelmarRey (Aug 25, 2001)

*Good Idea!*

I wish this were around several years ago. It would have saved me 100's of $ for plane tickets just to see that the boat was not what the ad said.


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

That's a good idea. I've driven from SC as far as St Louis, FL, and NJ to buy boats from online ads. Had someone looked at the NJ boat I wouldn't have bought it, but after driving several hundred miles and talking the price down some I ended up with a boat that I probably should have walked away from. Any one in a few minutes would have spotted the problems, and if they didn't it's still no worse than not having someone look. I guess the only issue is if you don't pursue a boat based on what someone else says, when in fact your opinion would have been different.


----------



## magiccarpet38 (Dec 1, 2000)

*Sailormc*

I'd be willing to help to a point. The unintended consequences of liability could be risky. Probably be a good idea to establish ground rules to prevent ill-will and bad feelings.


----------



## DelmarRey (Aug 25, 2001)

magiccarpet38 said:


> I'd be willing to help to a point. The unintended consequences of liability could be risky. Probably be a good idea to establish ground rules to prevent ill-will and bad feelings.


And to be known as one persons opinion w/o responsibility.

As well, a printed out check list to take along would preserve the memory or could be emailed off to the request person.


----------



## tom3215 (Oct 22, 2010)

I can check out anything in the Wisconsin area probably down to chicago. Always good to get a fresh water boat if you can = ) The only down side is my eyes sees everything and my wife constantly complains I am way to picky !

tom3215


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

PBzeer said:


> BostonSailor - This is just unpaid assistance, from one member to another (though the requesting member is free to give compensation if they want to). There are no claims of expertise or ability being made. Just a willingness to check out a boat outside the requester's locality, or to go along with them to look at one.
> 
> The purpose here is to create an up to date list that is easily accessed, rather than going through the old thread.


Suggest we consider putting folks in touch with reputable brokers and yards we trust. Lots of boats need new owners here in Muskegon, Mich. The yards launched less than half of the wintered boats last year.


----------



## DSneade (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi John,
I have some experience in web sites, coding database apps, and even using mapping (Google) techniques to put a map page on a web site. I can help with coding if we get that far. I think members could inspects/evaluate an advertised boat to find out it the ad is factual and add a rating system based on a check list. Obviously, such a quick look would not be even close to a formal survey, but could give a prospective buyer an inkling as to when a boat is a possible buy. Glad to help with web site and/or boat evaluations.

Regards,


----------

